# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  can't pump up before getting onstage??

## ...aydn...

I'm having a problem. In my last 2 competitions i have not been able to get an explosive pump like i get in the gym and cant get veins out like normal. I feel like maybe my water depletion is to strict and im just heaps to dehydrated. i find after the comp and im driving home i drink like 3 powerades and no joke my veins are out everywhere and i feel like iv just done a huge chest and bi's session.. why can i not be like this before i get onstage???? is there some sort of secret im missing out on like like a water load 10 mins before getting on stage??? i dont get it. can someone please help.

----------


## Bossman

It's possible to pull out too much water. Being too dehydrated will make it very difficult to pump up and maintain vascularity. You say you can't get an *explosive* pump though. When you're dried out at all, you won't get the same pump you do in the gym. 

What is your protocol for drying out?

----------


## ...aydn...

pyramid my water up to around 6 litres per day the 5 pm the day before no water.. shitload meal for dinner which is usually a pizza.. then wake up and eat oats with no milk (pretty hard) 10-20 min cardo then have chocalate muffins donuts etc..
by that time i feel very dry. when i go to pump up i get that feeling you get when your deep into overtraining. and no fluids while i pump up. no joke it feels like i cant even get the mind muscle connection when i flex each muscle group. so i dont know it im flexing my back properly doing a rear lat spread because i cant tell whats turned on and whats turned off.. do you know what im talking about or am i a strange individual.???
i seen this little asain guy before he pumped up then i seen him after and he was like double the size and veins everywhere. Just feel like i must be missing out on something..

thinking bout ****ing the water load off next time and just getting the pump i do like in the gym. and just get my conditioning strict as. not unless you know what my problem could be?

----------


## Bossman

So, you stop drinking at 5pm the night before the contest? That doesn't sound like it should dry you out too much. But, why are you doing cardio the morning of the show?? Am I reading that right?

----------


## ...aydn...

yeah after i eat oats i do a bit of cardio to get my body digesting my food and make the oats dry me up more. as my body is crazy needing even more fluid after cardio and try's to suck anything it from my stomach then in turn tries to digest my oats and sucks more water out..
does this sound really wrong??
does my hypothesis about a liquid load while pumping up sound ok??

----------


## ...aydn...

p.s im very thankfull for your help. as i do need it, and will try do something diff next comp which is 12 weeks out.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Over dehydrated and under carb/fat loaded or shtloaded...that's the only reason you can not pump up...XXL

----------


## 39+1

> I'm having a problem. In my last 2 competitions i have not been able to get an explosive pump like i get in the gym and cant get veins out like normal. I feel like maybe my water depletion is to strict and im just heaps to dehydrated. i find after the comp and im driving home i drink like 3 powerades and no joke my veins are out everywhere and i feel like iv just done a huge chest and bi's session.. why can i not be like this before i get onstage???? is there some sort of secret im missing out on like like a water load 10 mins before getting on stage??? i dont get it. can someone please help.


eat a pickle drink water and eat a snickers while at the meet. or just get you hands on a Big Mack the morning before the show

----------


## ...aydn...

cheers for the advice ill give it a crack.

----------


## wnehme

Ayden,

try eating some junk meals the night before..i know a pro body builder who eats like his just finished his comp loadng up on big carbs the night before..i dont mean to say to do that but try drinking those powerades the night before or early morning it obvioulsy works for you

----------


## GetSwole83

I gotta agreed with 39+1....when I did my comp, I ate a pickle and an apple the day of...and like 20-30 min before I ate 2 snickers bars, and a milky way...lol BEST DIET EVER! But this got my veins nice a dialated....not the healthiest but shit its only for an hour or two. I think the water in the apple and pickle helped from not cramping....just my 2 c.

----------


## proironaust

you said when your driving home after the show you look awesome and feel super pumped than do excatly the same but just include the poweraide drinks in the morning before the show. Maybe its best to put up your complete 3 days before the show you might be cutting sodium out to early.

----------


## NVR2BIG1

lack of water/carbs bro. This is why I dont do any sort of carb drop/load, I like to keep everything steady right up to showtime. I have found that when your carbs are where they need to be then there is no reason to manipulate crap at the last week. Also, diuretics and water drop is my worst enemy.

----------

